# Pulling Injectors



## Rascal (Feb 26, 2012)

How to remove the injectors on a John Deere 790?? Details Please, Any special tools required? Thanks


----------



## Panelman55 (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes sir. You will need an injector puller. Hoye Tractor is in Texas and will rent you a puller. If I'm not mistaken that machine is a Yanmar build machine Hoye has a full line of parts and lots of good friendly people to help you. Now with that said why are you pulling the injectors. Injectors give very little trouble, if you do pull them I'd clean the wells and the injector base well, apply never seize to them when you reinstall them. If the tractor has good compression loosen the retaining nuts, turn the engine over, and it will push them. If the engine has low compression you will need to remove the head, at which time you can drive them out with a hammer and a 13mm socket. Ask me how I know....... I just replaced three pistons in my 84 model JD 850. it was running, but hard to start, and I thought the problem was injectors also.


Panelman55


----------

